

Classic Google Maps is gone - dietlbomb
https://maps.google.com/?output=classic

======
davidw
Too bad. It was so much faster, and sucked so much less CPU :-/

~~~
Varkiil
welcome to the era of "you should upgrade your computer" and "We did no
optimize it because nowadays computers are powerful enough"

~~~
M8
Era of "modern" browsers.

------
a3n
Yeah, really too bad. There's so much crap scattered across a google map these
days.

But waddya want for free?

------
tempodox
Too bad. The current replacement sucks massively and is a pain to use. I guess
the old one was just not evil enough.

------
junto
[https://here.com](https://here.com)

~~~
davidw
Not bad... I can't find a way to turn on topographical data, though, which I'm
a big fan of, as a bicyclist.

~~~
Finklestein
Click "Map View", lower right corner, next to the + and - buttons.

~~~
eonw
that doesn't show topographical data, seems to only show terrain, as far as i
can tell, the areas in the mountains i hike often are not showing lines.

------
jjulius
[https://www.google.com/lochp](https://www.google.com/lochp)

------
M8
Who needs more than 10 route points anyway? New feature allows you to not
being able to enter more than that!

------
guidedlight
Anyway, how is Bing Maps these days?

------
eonw
am i the only one that hates the new UI ?

